# My new soaping space!



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Finally got it set on it's location. All that I have to do now is get it settled and hook up water and elec. Really looking forward to hving more space!!!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I can't even begin to tell you how jealous I am! Pretty sweet deal there.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful! I wish they would let me do that here. We don't live far enough out in the country. LOL


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks ya'll, I have been needing to expand for about a year but was out of room. I am REALLY looking forward to having my soap business out of the house. (I know that is a true statment because my wife told me so) LOL
@Kalne, That is one of the good things about living out here in the middle of nowhere nobody messes with us very much.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm looking at one that looks very close to what you have. What size is it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How cool is that! Congrats! Vicki


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations! How cool is that!

Vicki/NC


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Tamera, it is 9 x 26.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

NICE! Very NICE! Right along the jealous and envious too 
Tam


----------



## creamtea (Aug 30, 2012)

Such a great space!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

It's wonderful, congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Congratulations! Can't wait to get a space cleared for just soapmaking. I make mine in the kitchen at the moment. Makes it hard to leave anything out. And also not tasting like / smelling fragrance if you are cook that day's dinner.


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

You are right Betty. I got evicted from the kitchen over a year ago because my dear wife got tired of the countertops, the bar, the dining room table and every flat surface in the living room being covered with soap and supplies. Since then I have been soaping in a 6 x 8 ara of a back room. Very close quarters. 
J.L.


----------



## jandzmom (Sep 24, 2012)

Ohh, I want one of those! I am going to keep my eyes open for one Congrats on your own space!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

You're going to LOVE having your own space. I am so excited for you because I KNOW how thrilled you must be, cause I was too.

I have a 14x70 mobile home behind my house for all of my soapmaking things and I have filled it up in the 3 years I have had it. LOVE being able to walk out and leave it and to keep all of the many aspects of soap and tart making out of the house. Plus DH can turn the trailer's outside lights on at night and can see to feed his calves when he gets home late so it does double duty. We have a separate electric meter but hooked on to the house for water and sewage.

ENJOY!!!!


----------

